# Road Tolls in France......How much?



## scotsman (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi i am travelling from Dover to Calais and down to La Rochelle. I was hoping to just cruise straight down on the autoroutes and wondered how much on tolls (approx) it would cost or if there was another direct route.
my motorhome is 8.1m long

was thinking of buying tickets on the day of ferry crossing and going norfolkline,have been told thats the cheapest. crossing 13/7/07 and return 08/08/07

any advice appreciated


----------



## woodcut (Sep 30, 2006)

*toll's*

Hi. we have just come back from the south of France (St Tropez) and i think it cost us £50 there and £50 back but i will check this out for you and give you the correct facts later.

Jeff and Margaret.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Just came up from La Rochelle last week to Calais,
8 metre long and was charged £80 in tolls.
Seafrance is good value at the moment I omly paid £60 return
Loddy


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Hi,
If you go to mappy.com and put your route in, then click as if you were a mini bus it will give you a good idea how much it will be. We are off to the south on Thursday, our route takes us over the new bridge in the clouds, cannot remember the name but I've been told I'm not allowed to look at the views.

Have a nice time at La Rouchell we were there last yea, theres a good Aire near the marina, thats handy for the town.

ian


----------



## scotsman (Oct 27, 2006)

thanks for info,have just booked seafrance return and only £68 so good value.
tolls not as bad as i thought.
thanks again


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

Sorry, I haven't got the figures you ask, but is it necessary to use the toll roads. I usually take the non-toll roads. You get to see more of the country and villages, and unless you are on a deadline, it is far more pleasant.


----------



## 104042 (Apr 22, 2007)

*Auto route tolls*

:lol: 
Best site to find such information is www.viamichelin.com. This gives you a route plan complete with costs of tolls for any given journey - great for planning any journey.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

the ferry cost depends on where you live i use the long overnight (4hours)crossings, dover adds 700 miles to la rouchelle from bristol my crossing cost £225 return aug/sept


----------

